# Bufo Alvarius - The Colorado River Toad



## The Silver Fox

Hi there,

Does anyone know if you can buy Bufo Alvarius in the UK and if so where? 

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## spend_day

2 words

gold dust

its not that there massively rare it just they seem to get snapped up stupidly quick


----------



## Heppy

stockport pet warehouse, they ve still go it i was in today

Stockport pet warehouse


----------



## The Silver Fox

Thanks! That's awesome!

Too bad i'm near London, i just emailed them, hope they deliver or its a long drive


----------



## redeyedanny

was just going to say, i was feeding a fat one today in Stockport Pet Warehouse :lol2:


----------



## The Silver Fox

hey everyone

I got the Bufo Alvarius on Saturday and he was doing fine but now seems to have lost his appetite today  

He also has a spot on his back which looks a little sore. Pics to follow. His enclosure is too small for him now but i will be getting a big one on wednesday.


----------



## The Silver Fox

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s315/hashstar/toad1.jpg

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s315/hashstar/toad2.jpg

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s315/hashstar/toadspot.jpg


----------



## jesuslovestheladies

lol, hes a fatty alright. you'l need to use some tamodine on those sores though.


----------



## pollywog

Did he have the sores when you bought him or have they developed since?
If since can you show us his setup and I know this will probably get taken the wrong way but it's got to be asked considering the species involved - Have you done anything to the toad to try and extract toxins?


----------



## The Silver Fox

The sores were on the toad when i bought him. I haven't done anything to the toad to try to extract toxins.

I have put him in my bath tub so he can have some more space to himself and since doing that i noticed he has done a poo. 

What do you guys think the sores are from? I noticed them as soon as i bought him and thought they might need some kinda treatment. I will get some tamodine tomorrow and treat the wounds. Will that be enough to help them heal or should i take him to a vet? 

thanks for your advice

tsf


----------



## jesuslovestheladies

bufo are usually quite hardy toads, and its got a healthy amount of weight. see how the tamodine treatment goes, id say 25/75 tamodine to water apply with a cotton swab/ear cleaner. 

from the looks of them id say maybe cricket bites?they look like their in an area that it cant easily reach so they could be bites.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains

hes a ovely looking guy.
keep a close eye on those sores as they look like they have become ulcerated.


----------



## jesuslovestheladies

hows the alvarius doing? have you tried using tamodine yet?

i was thinking, you'd be best of keeping him in a clinical set up, moist paper towels, a hide and a water bowl. just clean it out each day. he looks as if he has enough fat reserves so what i would try doing is just keeping him a few degree's lower than you would for an alvarius. 24-27C is the norm so try something like 20C for 5 days, all the while treating it with tamodine and see what results you get from that.


----------



## The Silver Fox

He seems to be doing ok, but hasn't got his appetite back yet. I have ordered the tamodine. The sore on his back seems to be getting worse, i hope the tamodine starts to heal the wound or i will have to take him to a vet. I read that the animals might struggle when the tamodine is applied? I guess it stings some...

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s315/hashstar/toad3.jpg

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s315/hashstar/toad4.jpg


----------



## jesuslovestheladies

it wont sting as its a tamed down iodine solution. can you give us a few pics of your set up as that may come in handy.

id say leave it alone for the meantime, let it settle in.

**edit ordering tamodine will take a while, dont you have a local rep shop?


----------



## The Silver Fox

Here's a picture of his setup. 










and here's a couple more pics of him



















He is still not eating and the sore on his back isn't getting any better. Unfortunately i live out in the sticks and there is not even a shop let alone reptile shop around here for miles, i just don't have the time to drive to the nearest place to buy some, hopefully the tamodine will arrive soon and i can start treating his wound. For now i've just been trying to keep it clean by spraying the spot with spring water now and then.


----------



## redeyedanny

its strange that he's not eating, when he was in Stockport Pet Warehouse i used to feed him and he'd easily gobble down 5-6 hoppers. hmmm.

he might just be stressed out because of the move and his new surroundings.

just make sure his water bowl is cleaned everyday and fresh mineral water provided. when you have the tamodine apply it gently when he's in his tank, try not to remove him for a while until he starts eating again.

it should heal up, it doesn't look like an infection or fungus, but make sure you water the tamodine down like jesuslovestheladies said.


----------



## The Silver Fox

hey redeye, thanks for stopping by.

yeah he was eating just fine the day i got him and then i took him home the following day and he hasn't eaten much since. I think just a couple of crickets all week. I don't know what it is, maybe the car journey stressed him out, car sickness maybe lol.

He has even moved much at all the last couple of days, is just stayed burrowed in the same spot .


----------



## Barney_M

i think CPR has some


----------



## Mbar

> i think CPR has some


I was in there yesterday. They have four from Hamm.

They looked in great condition


----------



## Dan Bristow

hi,just thinking,could the ceramic be drying him out too much??maybe just use a mat for his heat?not really had any experience with these frogs but well know breeders(vosjoli etc) of horned frogs suggest a mat and say not to use a ceramic or bulb because of the drying out thing. just an idea. dan


----------



## The Silver Fox

Hi, thanks for the advice Dan, but the care sheet for the Bufo Alvarius says to keep the environment at between 15-20% humidity and to keep everything apart from his water bowl dry. 

My humidity is about 25-30% so a little more humid than it says but it is hard to get much lower than that.

Hey Barney & Mbar i checked out the CPR website and they do have them. I'd like to get a female companion for mine but don't know if i can afford to shell out the £100 they want for one right now...

edit: I got the tamodine today, i'm going to apply some now. How often should i treat his wounds with it?


----------



## Dan Bristow

well my advice sucked then!!!ha ha!! never knew that about these toads,learn something new everyday!


----------



## redeyedanny

The Silver Fox said:


> Hi, thanks for the advice Dan, but the care sheet for the Bufo Alvarius says to keep the environment at between 15-20% humidity and to keep everything apart from his water bowl dry.
> 
> My humidity is about 25-30% so a little more humid than it says but it is hard to get much lower than that.
> 
> Hey Barney & Mbar i checked out the CPR website and they do have them. I'd like to get a female companion for mine but don't know if i can afford to shell out the £100 they want for one right now...
> 
> edit: I got the tamodine today, i'm going to apply some now. How often should i treat his wounds with it?


i wouldn't say a ceramic bulb is the best idea, a heat mat would work fine.

R.E. tamodine, dilute it and use it every other day.


----------



## The Silver Fox

redeyedanny said:


> i wouldn't say a ceramic bulb is the best idea, a heat mat would work fine.
> 
> R.E. tamodine, dilute it and use it every other day.


I'll order a heat mat then. My friend gave me his setup he's had sitting around for ages since his lizard died and he only had a ceramic bulb.

I've treated his wounds with tamodine twice now. One is getting much better now, the other has a ways to go.

He is still acting out of sorts, last night he buried himself completely under the log that's in his tank. I'm gonna add some eco earth on top of the bark chips that are in there tonight to make it deeper for him. I just can't figure out what's wrong with the poor fella


----------



## Heppy

i wouldn't worry too much about the ceramic, ceramic are known to dry out humid frogs, but as it requires low humidity it doesn't matter, a mat would need a stat and as the crt only needs temps of 75-80 it probably won't even come on. do you have the light on during the day that could be upseting it as they are nocturnal. Glad to hear to wound is getting better i felt a bit guilty as i recommended it. If you do get a mat make sure it is definately on a stat otherwise you will crack the tank and probably kill the toad. Bare in mind in the wild the toad burrows to get out of the suns heat, i think its better to have ceramic than a mat if the heat is below how can the toad escape. Just make sure the temps are correct whatever you choose.


----------



## The Silver Fox

Hey heppy, thanks for the info.

I did think that the ceramic bulb would imitate the heat from the sun better than a mat. I wont bother getting one now and save myself a few bob. The temps and humidity are almost perfect for him, ranging from 27c day temp to 24c night temp and humidity staying at 25-30% 

I've not been having the light on at all in the day and rarely at night. The room he is in is dark too. So he is not getting too much light and he sleeps all through the day.

He is still not eating though and seems to have lost some weight.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

Crystal Palace Reptiles


----------



## tribolonotus001

7 Left in stock :whistling2:
DEANO


----------



## The Silver Fox

Beautiful photo tribolontus! 

Here's a shot of my toad. He still isn't eating and doesn't seem to move about much at all. I still don't know what's wrong with him. His wound on his back i think is starting to heal although it still has a long way to go.


----------



## jesuslovestheladies

i wouldnt worry about him not moving, bufo arnt especially reknown for being active, there only a few pegs above horned frogs for activity. same again for burrowing, as heppy said they burrow alot so thats ordinary behaviour for bufo.

as for the whole ceramic versus mat scenario, either are fine, though with a heat mat id just put it on one side of the tank so theres a temperature gradient.


----------



## GNCRaiano

*Bufo alvarius toad*

I live in Bournemouth & after a couple of these also. Any help?


----------



## hend123

GNCRaiano said:


> I live in Bournemouth & after a couple of these also. Any help?


I'm in Portsmouth if you hear of any let me know too ***128522;thanks


----------



## GNCRaiano

hend123 said:


> I'm in Portsmouth if you hear of any let me know too ***128522;thanks


I've emailed the owner of a previously mentioned reptile shop in London & will post here if they stock them .


----------



## Cytochrome P450

I'm looking into it & think should have some sources in a week or so.


----------

